# I'd love to show you my babies...



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I took pictures and everything, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to post them. I can't copy and paste, and I don't know what else to do. Also, if you have any tips for taking mouse pictures, I'm listening. All my pictures are pretty blurry. Thanks so much. And if you tell me what to do, you can see what my mice look like!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, I think I got the hang of this...

Here are my children. I'd like to know what color you think they all are, and PLEASE... Also, I need tips on how to get good mice pictures... these were the best of dozens I took of each mouse.

This is Poppy, actually she's going to a new home for retirement soon. She's my first, storebought. I think she's an argente, she has that cream top coat and the really light grey blue underneath.









This is Ash, my first baby from Poppy, by a black broken marked buck I no longer have. Ash is my friendliest mouse. I think she might be agouti, she's brownish with a slate blue grey under it.









This is TJ, named after TJ Thyne, the actor who plays Hodgins on Bones. He's Ash's first boy, by a broken marked buck the same color as him.









This is Molly, named after Molly Carpenter from the Dresden File series, by Jim Butcher. She's a recent addition, storebought. I hope to breed her and TJ soon.









This is Amira, by far my largest mouse, and my second after Poppy. She's storebought, and for the longest time I thought she was a lilac fox. Now I wonder if she's really a white belly agouti? How can you tell?

















This is Sera, who is Amira's first girl, by the same buck as Ash. She just had 10 pups one week ago, by a black buck (her brother). They both carry the broken gene, so one pup is broken, one is belted, and the rest are black.









This is Dresden, named after Harry Dresden from the Dresden Files series, by Jim Butcher. I know he's a merle, but I'm wondering if he's a fox merle, if it's possible? There is a clear demarcation between top and bottom, and a slight reddish creaminess along the edges of his belly, which I know is a fault in a fox.

















This is Blue, storebought. She had 11 pups four weeks ago. I'm hoping to breed her to Dresden in another couple weeks.









This is Karrin, named after Karrin Murphy from the Dresden Files, by Jim Butcher. I really like those books, and I'm a nerd, okay? How can you tell the difference between siamese and a himalayan?









This is Mercy, named after Mercy Thompson from a werewolf series by Patricia Briggs. She has a really pretty headspot and a cross on her belly, but she's really shy.

















This is Spike, named after Spike/William from Buffy the Vampire Slayer (nerd, remember?). He's a fox, but again has that reddish cream on the edges of his belly. I'm hoping to breed him to Amira in a couple weeks.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I'm in love with TJ, Molly and Dresden (love the inspiration for the names too!!)


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!
Some of the pictures are to see, but from what I can tell
Poppy-argente
Ash-agouti
TJ-What color eyes does he have?
Molly-Recessive Yellow
Amira-looks like she has the body of a brindle, could be unmarked
Dresden-Merle, cant tell if fox or not unless you breed him
Karrin-Cant see clearly enough

Himalayan- white body with points on nose, ears, feet, and tail. Pink Eyes
Siamese-Creamy body shading, larger points. Ruby eyes

How long of a rest perdiod do you give the does before breeding them again?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

The does always have at least a month, sometimes longer before I breed them again. My current litter is out of Sera, and this is her first, and my last litter was from Ash, and that was three months ago. The only mouse that has given me more than one litter at this point is Poppy, and she always has small litters, about 4-5. I believe Amira is a brindle, as she had four brindle babies. TJ has dark eyes. I don't like the pink eye look, so Poppy has been my only mouse with pink eyes, except for Karrin, and she has ruby eyes.

How long is it recommended to let does rest between breedings?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Karrin sounds like she is a siamese 
I give my does a month long rest after they wean their litters, but it varies from breeder to breeder.

I really like Dresden. I have a thing for merles


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Dresden might be a fox as well as a merle. I'm going to breed him to roan, and maybe I'll get roan/merle/tan babies from them. For a petstore find, I think I got really lucky with him!


----------

